# حصريا البرنامج الرائع فى تحويل الملفات الالكترونية pdf, html, mht, rtf, doc, docx, od



## engmmt (23 مارس 2011)

*ب**س**م **الله **ال**ر**حم**ن **ال**ر**حي**م*















*AVS** Document **Converter** v1.0.3.158*




*اقدم**لكم اليوم البرنامج* 
*الذى لا غنى عنه لاى** مهندس*​





*AVS** Document **Converter*




*



*


*AVS Document Converter v1.0.3.158 | 34 Mb*





*اقدم لكم البرنامج القنبلة لا يمكن ان يستغنى عنه اى مهندس او طالب. الكل منا قد يكون عنده ملف **pdf **ويريد تحويله الى صيغة **word **للتعديل عليه ولكن لا يستطيع , مه هذا البرنامج تستطيع عمل ذلك وبكل سهولة . ليس فقط هاتين الصيغتين بل العديد من الصيغ والتى سوف اذكرها بالاسفل. وهذا البرنامج لا يستخدم فقط لتحويل الملفات بل يمكنه قرائتها ايضا , وبذلك يمنك الاستغناء عن العديد من البرامج التى تستخدم فى قراة الملفات , الملفات التى يمكنه قرائتها ايضا مذكورة بالاسفل.*





*الملفات التى يمكن تحويلها*



*PDF, HTML, MHT, RTF, DOC, DOCX, ODT, TXT, GIF, *



*JPEG, PNG, TIFF, EPUB*





*الملفات التى يمكن قرائتها*



*PDF, HTML, HTM, MHT, RTF, DOC, DOCX, ODT, PPT, PPTX, TXT, *
*TIFF, TIF, EPUB, FB2, DjVu, XPS*






*AVS Document Converter **is designed to **view **and convert various types of **documents**. It reads text and image files and converts them to **PDF**, **DOC**, **DOCX**, **RTF**, **TXT**, **ODT**, **HTML**, **JPEG**, **TIFF**, **EPUB** and other formats.*
​
*The user-friendly interface of the program helps you perform the following operations**:* 


_*- convert several files at once using the Batch Conversion option;*_ 
_*- switch to Thumbnails view to find the appropriate page;*_
_*- automatically scroll your document while you read it;*_
_*- create an archive of your documents;*_
_*- email files from within the program;*_
_*- add watermark and password to protect your PDF files;*_
_*- rename your documents*_*;*
*- extract images and save them as separate files**.*


*للتحميل*​



*اضغط **هناااااااااااااااااااااا* 
​


----------



## king-of-ppu (24 مارس 2011)

يسلمو
جاري التحميل


----------



## engmmt (1 أبريل 2011)

*http://hotfile.com/register.html?reff=3823234*​


----------



## engmmt (2 أبريل 2011)

*الله يعطيك العافيه ولا يحرمك الأجر..،،*​


----------



## المهندس جبار حافظ (3 أبريل 2011)

شكرااااااااا


----------



## المهندس جبار حافظ (3 أبريل 2011)

الرجاء لم احصل على التحميل منذ مايقارب الساعة الرجاء المساعدة في شرح طريقة التحميل 
مع التقدير


----------



## المهندس جبار حافظ (3 أبريل 2011)

الرجاء شرح طريقة تحميل هذا الموضوع للاهمية 
مع التقدير


----------



## ahmedshiko (4 أبريل 2011)

مشكور على المجهود الرائع ويارب يكون فى مواضيع مفيدا والكل يستفيد منها انشاء الله 
جزاك الله خير باذن الله


----------



## engmmt (5 أبريل 2011)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## engmmt (7 أبريل 2011)

*لا تنسوا دائما ذكر الله تعالى*​


----------



## daw555 (14 أبريل 2011)

tha


----------



## daw555 (14 أبريل 2011)

thanks more


----------



## حسام الموسى (22 أبريل 2011)

الله يعطيك العافيه ولا يحرمك الأجر


----------



## eng_moh (23 أبريل 2011)

Thank You


----------



## ابو شمالة (2 يوليو 2011)

engmmt بارك الله بيك


----------



## jassim78 (2 يوليو 2011)

مشكور اخي العزيز


----------



## eng.mahmoud_PPu (4 يوليو 2011)

مشكوووووور كثير ع جهودك الطيبة ... بس مش عارف كيف احملوووووووووو


----------



## engmmt (7 يوليو 2011)

*لا تنسوا دائما ذكر الله تعالى*​


----------



## engmmt (8 يوليو 2011)

فين الردود يا شباب​


----------



## Eng:Bakr Al Wawi (18 يوليو 2011)

مشكووووووووووور


----------



## engmmt (20 يوليو 2011)

<b>*بارك الله فيك​

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووو ر​
​​</b>*


----------



## engmmt (21 يوليو 2011)

*الله يعطيك العافيه ولا يحرمك الأجر..،،​*


----------

